# Eheim 2026



## Rybka (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi all, My Eheim 2026 filter started leaking from the top. Looks to be the top gasket. Does anyone know where I can get parts locally? I need to get this sorted with as it's my main filter. Cheers


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Rybka said:


> Hi all, My Eheim 2026 filter started leaking from the top. Looks to be the top gasket. Does anyone know where I can get parts locally? I need to get this sorted with as it's my main filter. Cheers


Is it the main, square gasket? If so I may have one available. PM me if interested.

Best regards,

Stuart

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rybka (Jul 13, 2013)

Hey CRS, THANKS ALOT :bigsmile: for that. Gasket worked like a charm. Back in business


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Your very welcome, Dan.

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rybka (Jul 13, 2013)

Well, I thought I had it but nope...my Eheim 2026 filter keeps leaking from the top gasket  even after I replaced the gasket (thanks to CRS for the new gasket ). More evidently if I lean the filter to one side. Why? Is this a design over sight? Does any one else have this problem? My Rena xp3 does not leak at all. Even if I lay it down on its side it will remain running with NO leaks. Not a drop! And yes I actually tried this and ran it like that for 30 minutes. :lol: While my Eheim 2026 leaks if you just tip it over 15 degrees. Should I get rid of my Eheim filter and just go with Rena?  How do I stop the leaking so that I can use the Ehiem filter??


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

I have two 2026's running since 2003. They don't leak if I tip them a little like you did, but I haven't test run them on their sides.
Could it be one of the corner clamps that is not locked tight?


----------



## Rybka (Jul 13, 2013)

Ya, I thought about that too...till I broke one from over tightening it.  It's been replaced now. I even tried putting a string in the cover groove to push the gasket out for more compression...and the clamp broke in 2. Too much compression :lol:


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Another option would be to use the 2028 canister you got off of me. Everything is universal between the 2026/2028.

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Use that canister  room for more media!


----------



## Rybka (Jul 13, 2013)

Ya, I tried the 2028 aswell it it still leaks. I hooked it up a 5-6 days ago and 2 days ago I noticed the 5 gallon buckets that the filter was sitting in was getting full. So I turned it off and emptied out the bucket. Stuck the filter back in and turned it on. Last night after dinner my wife noticed a puddle beside the aquarium. Overfilled the 5 gallon bucket in 2 days. YIKES! Contacted Eheim and they said to replaced the o-ring on the inlet connection (the clear plastic piece). So tonight I am replacing ALL o-rings in the unit. Will keep you all posted to see if it solves the problem.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Dan. I'm sorry to hear it is the inlet/outlet housing that is leaking. Is Eheim sending you replacement gaskets?

Respectfully, 

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rybka (Jul 13, 2013)

So after replacing the o-ring on the inlet connection (the clear plastic piece) it looks as if it stopped the leak (looks like Eheim was right), along with a new top gasket. :bigsmile: It's been running all night and looks dry, but I will be keeping an eye on it. And I am use the 2028 canister that I got from CRS with the 2026 head. Seems that the 2028 head still leaks due to that the inlet connection has a hair line crack in it. Hey Stuart, now we both know why that white putty stuff was there. So I will try to get a new inlet connection and hopefully have 2 running non leaking filters. Thanks for everyones help on this. Cheers


----------



## Rybka (Jul 13, 2013)

A bit of an update. 

It's been running for almost 2 weeks now and not a drop. :bigsmile: But I do watch it just in case. Thanks for all the advise


----------

